# Blazers vs. Nuggets Game Thread



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Danny Boy starting I presume. Hope we come out smokin' tonight instead of like last game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Looking good after a rough start!


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

It's low scoring, and even at 13, but I like what I'm seeing from the Blazers so far. Some decent defense, good movement on offense, and Dicky isn't jacking up ill advised three's too much. Zach had a sweet spin move early on, but missed two long jumpers. I missed the 8-0 start part of it though so dunno how ugly they looked early on.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Ime leading the way with scoring early while Dickau is our leading rebounder half way through the first.

Gramps...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> It's low scoring, and even at 13, but I like what I'm seeing from the Blazers so far. Some decent defense, good movement on offense, and Dicky isn't jacking up ill advised three's too much. Zach had a sweet spin move early on, but missed two long jumpers. I missed the 8-0 start part of it though so dunno how ugly they looked early on.


13-13 after 6 minutes is on pace for a 104-104 game after regulation. That's pretty fast paced for us.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Spoke too soon.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Aaaaand, they start to fizzle out. And we see LMA get schooled twice in a row by slower big men.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

10-0 run. We need to get the ball out of AI's hands.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> we see LMA get schooled twice in a row by slower big men.


I'd rather see him getting that kind of 'schooling' this year when we aren't contending for anything than in a couple years when we [hopefully] are contending for something.

Gramps...


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

LMA schooled for the third time, picks up his second foul


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> LMA schooled for the third time, picks up his second foul


Ah, but at least we're playing the young'uns. There will be times when it is good, times when it is not.

Mags to the rescue!

Gramps...


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

My man Webster for three


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm all for playing the young guys, especially LMA since he's on my fantasy team... I just see no logic in taking Joel out so soon for LMA against a team with big guys that habitually own us.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Has Zach done anything of worth so far? I see 1-8 shooting and 1 rebound. Sounds rather uninvolved in the game from any aspect except taking his fair share of shots (most on the team).

Gramps...


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Webster on fire


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Sergio comes in grabs two quick rebounds, three assists and a basket. Heck of a way to jump-start a team. Of course it helps that the others are hitting their shots but this kid has greatness written all over him. Yeah, there may be weaknesses in his game but wow.

Gramps...


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Sergio just knows how to set guys up. This is the PG of the future IMHO.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Sergio is just making it all happen


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

The offense looks COMPLETELY different with Spanish Chocolate in there. Dude plays like a mix between Steve Nash and Jason Williams.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

It's all Martell and Sergio right now


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

sergio looks amazing tonite, he changes the whole style of play.


jack < SERGIO

true story.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

What I wouldn't give to watch this entertaining game tonight ...


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

9 minutes and 6 assists? El Chacho! :yay:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Sergioooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

Drives me nuts that Sergio doesn't get more regular minutes!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I wish I could be watching but just have Yahoo game channel. It looks like Sergio is making both Dixon and Mags look good - now THAT is someone who makes his team better.

Jack may have a more well-rounded game but by the same token, he isn't great at any one thing. Sergio is a point guard's point guard. Nash is the best now and he's foreign (from Canada), perhaps in a few years people will be looking at Sergio as the ultimate PG and as the steal of the '06 draft.

Crap, the guy as 13 pts, 6 assists, 2 steals and three rebounds in just about a quarter of play. For most players that is more than a complete game.

:clap: 

Gramps...


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

minus magloire, wow, what a fun lineup tonite in the 2nd!

is this not on in portland???


best game ive watched all year by our young ones.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Maybe Sergio should uh...I dunno...maybe, uh...play more?

Nate?


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

In the First half the starters are:

7/20 - Zach, Ime, Roy, Joel, Dan

The Bench is:

17/24 - Mags, Dixon, Webster, Serg, Raef

It really is amazing just how much of a difference in the game Serg is making. 6 assists and 13 points. That's at least an additional 25 points, probably closer to 30 as several of those are 3 pointers. NICE seeing Webster having a good game with Sergio.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

37 points in the second quarter and providing two points per assist (although I know at least one was for a three), Sergio is directly responsible for 25 of those points - 13 himself and 12 via assist.

That's the kind of guy I want playing PG.

I think Jack being hurt is the best thing that could have happened to Sergio as it has forced Nate to give him some extended minutes and see what the kid can do when given some time.

If there is anyone that is going to bring the "RIP" back to rip city, its this kid, he generates pace and excitement like no-one else on the team.

Gramps...


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

When Sergio is in he makes PDX look like PHO.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

sergio needs to start, im completely convinced watching him tonite. jack is our backup.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

UOSean said:


> When Sergio is in he makes PDX look like PHO.


haha i just told my friend tha a second ago, true story.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I hope Nate doesn't screw this up by bringing Zach back into the game in the second half. But that's his M.O. -- build a first half lead and relinquish it when Zach heads into the game and slows down the offense with his plodding indecisiveness.

Case in point: Miami.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Imagine this:

SERGIO
ROY
IME
TRAVIS
LAMARCUS


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

UOSean said:


> When Sergio is in he makes PDX look like PHO.


I was just thinking that.

Sergio, just like Steve Nash, is makeing so-so players (even magloire) look like allstars.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Sergio leading the team in assists AND points.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Yay for NBAtv.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Maybe Sergio should uh...I dunno...maybe, uh...play more?
> 
> Nate?


Nah. Sure, he might have had 13 pts and 6 assists and 3 rebounds and a couple of steals in 12 minutes, but 

HE HAD A TURNOVER. 

We can't have that. Back to the bench.

barfo


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

"El Chacho es muy bueno."

"Sergio for mayor of Spain. Wait..Sergio for President. Sergio for PrimeMinister."

-Wheels.

Holy Crap, Sergio!! Keep it going my man!


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

Sergio is making Jack look expendable. If we move the black hole in ZBO we'd have a exciting fast breakin team. Jack + ZBO could net us an expiring contract + a high draft pick or a superstar SF.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> "El Chacho es muy bueno."
> 
> "Sergio for mayor of Spain. Wait..Sergio for President. Sergio for PrimeMinister."
> 
> ...


Yeah lol @ Wheels.. He's awesome.. lol @ Tone correcting him.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

jesus what is nate doing with dickau...


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Nate I love you but you're pathetic.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Let me get this straight. We were playing WAY too well with the lineup that ended the 2nd quarter so we had to go back to the opening lineup that had us down by 10 in the first quarter? Genius Nate!

Iverson is back to killing us again.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Here we go again.

Nate's a slower learner than WeakCheeks.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Get a clue, PLEASE get a clue.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

I'd like to see Roy play with Sergio and Webster


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

0-12.

Yeah, stay with it Nate. It'll come around. The law of averages.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

UOSean said:


> I'd like to see Roy play with Sergio and Webster


I'd like to see Nate fired.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow, steve blake is killin!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Blake for 3 again??? Get a hand up. This is pretty embarrassing.

Get Zbo out of this game too.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

What the hell. 4+ minutes and 0 points? Way to go starters.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Okay, must be a computer virus or something. Says we've been outscored 0-18 and Nate hasn't put Sergio back in.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

So LaFrenz was shooter at some point? I see a contract buyout in this guys future. At least he's showing a little hustle unlike Zbo.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

1st - 19-31
2nd - 37-18
3rd - 4-22

What an intresting box score.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, this may be the worst 3-point defense I've seen from this team all year. That's saying something too.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

is there a reason why lamarcus is not playing????


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

This sucks!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Anyone think Roy's foot might be bothering him a little? I mean except for his first few games he really hasn't been the player we seen early on.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

starters -16 points
bench - 57 points

Nate, better take a look in the mirror


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

ptownblazer1 said:


> is there a reason why lamarcus is not playing????


Raef is inexplicably getting all the PT. Dude can't shoot or hit free throws but is taking up all of LaMarcus' time in the 3rd. And Nate wonders why we got schooled 41-17 in the 3rd.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, we own the this quarter, lets go!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

WTF!???????? I leave to watch teh UO game and we are down 12, then I come back we are up 12..I leave for Burgerville and I hear we are getting stomped again...anyone..please give me some info! All I hear on the radio is.."Lafrentz shoots it...missed" WHy is Roy not playing and why is smaef palying so damn much?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Is Aldridge injured? I'm following the game online and Magloire and Raef are getting all the PT with Sergio in the game - and he's making even them look half way respectable. It seems like Aldridge would be the perfect big man (mobile, good shooter, etc.) to play alongside Sergio, yet there he sits while Magloire and LaFrentz get the PT. What's the deal. Does Nate have a policy against playing more than one rookie at a time?

BNM


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> WTF!???????? I leave to watch teh UO game and we are down 12, then I come back we are up 12..I leave for Burgerville and I hear we are getting stomped again...anyone..please give me some info! All I hear on the radio is.."Lafrentz shoots it...missed" WHy is Roy not playing and why is smaef palying so damn much?


Starters have looked and played like Dleaguers all night. The bench came in and managed to play some ball took the lead. In the third they didn't let it get further behind but they couldn't get out of the hole the starters put them in.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

at least sergio will have the rookie "line of the week" on NBA.com tomorrow


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Well Sergio had an offensive foul, better pull him Nate and give him a few DNP's in the next week to boot.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

LaMarcus 1-6 and 3 pf's 1 rb, 1 bl, 1 ast, 1 to in 9 mins .


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

SERGIO
wow


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Get Jarrett out of the way and BOTH Steve and Sergio shine.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

dammit put sergio back in so he can get a double double


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

thank you lol


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> LaMarcus 1-6 and 3 pf's 1 rb, 1 bl, 1 ast, 1 to in 9 mins .



goodbye rookie/soph game


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> dammit put sergio back in so he can get a double double


You got it!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> goodbye rookie/soph game


Come on, it's one game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Anyway, as to my question, anyone think Roy's foot might be bothering him? He had a couple good games when he first came back but since then he hasn't really done much.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow, what a strange game that was...

barfo


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Is Brandon pretty much a 1 on 1 guy (offensively) or does he play well in a team concept, anybody know?

The games I've seen him in so far it's pretty much him against his guy and not much participation from the rest when he has the ball. This is why I like him as a SG but not as a PG.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Game ball to Steve Blake.

Denver's probably wondering now if they needed to waste that all money on AI when they got Steve for a bag of peanuts.


----------



## seaBlzr (Oct 21, 2006)

Caught the 2nd half:

The team is absolutely terrible on defense. They played quasi-zone and the Nuggets lit them up from the perimeter. At least the Blazers hustled, cause they were out of position most of the 2nd half. The Nuggets frontline swallowed up the Blazers frontline.

Sergio - Playmaker. He took advantage what the defense gave him and knocked down his shots. Hopefully he can gain some confidence. On defense, he was still lost, pretty much scrambling in the zone. Nate did play him most of the 2nd half after the terrible start.

Aldridge - Wasn't active on the boards, out-muscled in the paint, and missed his perimeter shots. Floor-time isn't any good if he doesn't do anything out on the court. 

Sergio should definitely start, but the bench is going to suffer without him.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The point I think needs to be brought up is that the stagnant feed Zbo in the post offense needs to go out the window. Period. 

I also doubt that Sergio and Zbo can coexist offensively. Even once Sergio had helped establish an uptempo attacking offense, Zbo kept running to the post and not working off of him. The team functions much better just letting Sergio create then Zbo scoring from the post where he isn't an effective passer. What is more effective? 28 points and 10 rebounds which might or might not turn into scores, or 23 point and 10 assist, which are scores? 

The second unit was able to produce and get back into and ahead in the game with Lafrentz and Magloire on the front line. Sergio was actually able to get Magloire good looks which he put down, how often does that happen? Lafrentz was playing good D and rebounding. He didn't put down his shots, but even with that the second unit made a big dent in the game. 

After watching Sergio the last few games I would go as far as saying Zbo is expendable for a guy who can fit in a different system and defend.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

barfo said:


> Wow, what a strange game that was...
> 
> barfo


"Up is down".

Denny Crane


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

mgb said:


> Come on, it's one game.



going downhill 2 in a row actually. not a good trend.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

My impressions:

1. Sergio Rodriguez has pretty much made it impossible for Portland to resign Blake as an FA in the offseason. The kid is really coming along. Matter of fact if it weren't for the bench, the game wouldn't have been at least respectable -- with the way the starters were performing, it could have been hideous, like that pasting Memphis got from the Bulls last night.

2. *I can't help but think this was actually Blake's oh-so subtle way of saying "Take that Steve Patterson."* Helluva game from him. Here's hoping he burns the Milwaukee Bucks just as badly when Denver meets up with them (and the Bucks have passed the Lakers and Heat on my list of "Teams I Really Genuinely Hate.")

3. I am not going to give myself a headache anymore trying to figure out what Nate McMillan is doing.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't think there's anything wrong with Roy. I think he's having a hard time finding his spot in Nate's offense right now and is really tenative.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Its so frustrating that we have so much talent but no idea what to do with it, which style of game to play, ex. In my opinion Jack, Zach, Mags all do not fit well.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

RE: Soonerterp's comments on difficulty resigning Steve Blake:

It was interesting to me that Blake was quoted after the game, saying he loves a fastpaced game, he loves to push the ball. Maybe if we got rid of Jack and Zach, he would consider coming back to Portland; he's also capable of playing shooting guard, so maybe there would be enough playing time. But I think if Denver wants him, he would resign there, he is like most people, in that he is likely to go where he feels most wanted.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Rumour has Denver sending Steve to Cleveland for 2.8 million exception 

On tonights performance id say that was a steal for the cavs and not likely to happen now

think steve had a point to prove to PDX tonight and bought his "A" game.. FOR REAL


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Sergio leading the team in assists AND points.


Hey, Maris61, that "goad" I wrote about yeaterday really works! Ya think? :yay: 

gatorpops


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

nate needs to ,ake us his damn mind and be consistent w/ lineups. sergio needs starter minutes, raef shouldnt play once outlaw is back, and randolph needs to take a smaller role in order to suceed. at least a different role...

fun to watch, but still a mess. martell showed glen rice-like promise this evening as well.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> Rumour has Denver sending Steve to Cleveland for 2.8 million exception
> 
> On tonights performance id say that was a steal for the cavs and not likely to happen now
> 
> think steve had a point to prove to PDX tonight and bought his "A" game.. FOR REAL



I saw that elsewhere ... some talk on other site says that 100% bunk.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As I always try to do....Here are the Denver announcers comments regarding the Blazers 

They questioned over and over why Nate doesn't play Sergio and LMA more because we are rebuilding
Zach looked like a different player (in a good way) They were talking about his body
Roy is going to be special
Aldridge is going to be special
Sergio looks exactly like Steve Nash on the floor
If yu want to teach someone how to shoot tell them to watch Martell Webster
Scott Hastings said Maurice Lucas was the toughest NBA player he ever played against.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> As I always try to do....Here are the Denver announcers comments regarding the Blazers
> 
> They questioned over and over why Nate doesn't play Sergio and LMA more because we are rebuilding
> Zach looked like a different player (in a good way) They were talking about his body
> ...


I remember them making the Nash comparison. One said he was a poor man's SN then the other came in and said more like a pauper's version.

STOMP


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> I remember them making the Nash comparison. One said he was a poor man's SN then the other came in and said more like a pauper's version.
> 
> STOMP




LOL yep. I don't recall them saying a sinlge bad thing as the game went on though. Only that he was a difference maker.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Steve Nash at 20 was a pauper's version of Steve Nash.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Sergio didn't even get mentioned on Sportcenter's game recap, yet they did mention Dickau (how he stunk). They didn't even use any game footage from where Sergio was in the game!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Mateo said:


> Sergio didn't even get mentioned on Sportcenter's game recap, yet they did mention Dickau (how he stunk). They didn't even use any game footage from where Sergio was in the game!




Makes sense. Dickau stunk more than Sergio played well. AND SERGIO PLAYED REALLY WELL.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Steve Nash at 20 was a pauper's version of Steve Nash.


Actually, it may be the other way around.

Ironically, it was Phoenix who left a young Nash idling on the bench (for 2 years) much like Portland is doing with Sergio.

He didn't get decent minutes until Dallas stole him and made him a starter.

Playing identical minutes their first year (so far) here's a comparison:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/stats?statsId=3103

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=4155

So if we follow the formula, he languishes on the bench for another year and a half, we trade him away, wait another 6 years, get him back in a trade, and then we'll have a good team, making our rebuilding period lasting 11-12 years and our players in their late 20's.

Hey Nate, I know a shortcut.:biggrin:


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> So if we follow the formula, he languishes on the bench for another year and a half, we trade him away, wait another 6 years, get him back in a trade, and then we'll have a good team, making our rebuilding period lasting 11-12 years and our players in their late 20's.
> 
> Hey Nate, I know a shortcut.:biggrin:


:clap2: :clap2: 
:stupid: 

iWatas


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> As I always try to do....Here are the Denver announcers comments regarding the Blazers
> 
> They questioned over and over why Nate doesn't play Sergio and LMA more because we are rebuilding
> Zach looked like a different player (in a good way) They were talking about his body
> ...


And yet that ******* Nate won't give Lucas any minutes!

barfo


----------

